# Oh My



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm still trying to organize and inventory my hunting paraphernalia. I've come to the conclusion that I may I have a hoarding problem. 

I blame my smart phone and Roger's. While on breaks at work I seem to find so called deals on the web. You know rebates, sales, free shipping and such. For the life of me I can't remember how I acquired all these little yellow shells. When is to many to many?

I'm thinking next year I better plan more PTO and stay off the web.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I hear ya! Cabelas rock bottom deals online get me constantly. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, how much ammo is too much, in years? Five year supply? Ten? Twenty?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

paddler said:


> So, how much ammo is too much, in years? Five year supply? Ten? Twenty?


Its not about shooting X amount in Y years... its ammo costs now will seem really cheap in 5 or 10 years etc etc. Buy all you can when you can. I'm shooting through stuff I bought in the 1980s that seems ridiculously cheap compared to stuff I bought this year.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish I had a pile of little yellow shells. I'm picking up my new yellow shell shooter in the morning.:grin:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wish I had a pile of little yellow shells. I'm picking up my new yellow shell shooter in the morning.:grin:


 I should of bought more of the Remington's. Through my kids, mom and neighbors when they had their last two rebates. I've never shot them before so I was leery. They are a great little shell, pack a bigger payload than Kent's.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If you have that much ammo, you need to buy more guns. Then the gun to ammo ratio will make it seem like you don't have much at all.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

When Walmart was clearing out their win xpert 20ga 3" #4 steel loads for $6 box, I bought a case and shot 3 boxes on the first 3 hunts of the year. They worked really well on the early season ducks and figured that I can't reload for that price so I went back and bought 3 more cases. I am sitting on about 900 20ga steel #4 loads. Somewhere between 2-4 years of shells and I wish I had bought more. 

I find it funny that I generally don't feel the need to hoard , but when it comes to reloading and ammo, I have strong hoarding tendencies.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

toasty said:


> When Walmart was clearing out their win xpert 20ga 3" #4 steel loads for $6 box, I bought a case and shot 3 boxes on the first 3 hunts of the year. They worked really well on the early season ducks and figured that I can't reload for that price so I went back and bought 3 more cases. I am sitting on about 900 20ga steel #4 loads. Somewhere between 2-4 years of shells and I wish I had bought more.
> 
> I find it funny that I generally don't feel the need to hoard , but when it comes to reloading and ammo, I have strong hoarding tendencies.


I haven't had good luck with their ammo, but I bought a mojo drake last night for $30. And their flambeau duck decoys are on sale for $11 right now too. I've been debating on getting some widgeon since all of my GHG's have randomly sunk.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

toasty said:


> I find it funny that I generally don't feel the need to hoard , but when it comes to reloading and ammo, I have strong hoarding tendencies.


I feel your pain. I still have ~7 cases of the B&P 3s and 4s I bought maybe 15 years ago. When Wal Mart was selling just 2 boxes of the 20 gauge WW Expert 6s, I made enough trips to amass over 2 cases of them. Then a deal came up on Federals, then the Remington deal. I honestly don't think I can shoot all these shells before I get too old to hunt.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Jon

I'll cash you out on those Remington's


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Jon
> 
> I'll cash you out on those Remington's


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great flick!

You probably shoot 21 shells a year. Do the math. Lets save the kids the hassle lol


----------

